# Audio / Video >  Power Amplifier AB class

## flybackmaster

Pastiprinataja modulis VEF101, uc remontam
https://www.eevblog.com/forum/projec...fier-ab-class/

----------


## osscar

Uzzīmēts smuki bet:
Vai 2 A drošinātāji nav biku  tā kā pa mazu priekš +- 50 V barošanas ? c8/c10  tiešām abi 100nf ?  imho tur kādi  100- 1000 uf jāliek + var rezistoru ielikt lai būtu priekšai cr filtiņš. c7/c12 parasti manīti lielāki 1-10uf +-bet nu strādās arī ar 100nf. c4 liktu vismaz 47 uf...
Imho ar 1 pāri izejnieku tikai 8 omiem der - ja +-50 V barošana..0,1 R emiteros ir labi pēc teorijas - bet prasa miera strāvu vismaz 200mA uz trani... jā un Vef 101 nu gan ir zvērs ar 2x10 W - šim šāds kā reiz... ::  ...
ir reāli uzbūvēts makets jeb tikai simulācija ?

----------


## flybackmaster

Barošanas bloka jau ir ielikts 10mF
50V bija doma likt paraleli divus tranzistorus bet taja STK modulī ir tikai viens pāris varbūt tur tpc nosvila??
No problem VEF101 var ielikt nestabilizetu SMPS half bridge
 pec idejas paredzets VEF101, KENWOOD KA7300, Junior konstruktor start, vai kadam pastuzim kādu dien

pastiprinataja prototips darbojas bet vel nav uzrazots

----------


## osscar

nu ja tu saliksi paralēli traņus ar 0.1 R tev viņi būs jāpielasa...citādi šaubos vai abiem būs vienāda miera strāva - vienam būs 2x vairāk ... un tāpat tu nevarēsi ieregulēt optimālo AB klases  miera strāvu pēc gudro onkuļu grāmatām - tev būs izkliede  dīkstāvē 30-40W. Lētie ārzemju  pastūži ar konservu bundžas skārda radiatoriem iztvaikos...krievu vecie dzelži vēl +- ok....kāda jēga no hi fi diskrēta ampa, ja miera strāva būs stk līmenī - 10-15mA uz trani ? kāds tur vairs AB ? un harmoniku mežs izejā....

----------


## Jurkins

Izglītošanās nolūkos būvēt šādu ir ok, bet pozicionēt kā kaut kādu aizvietotāju - galīgi garām. Visvisādi TDA šo saliek vienos vārtos vispār bez jautājumiem.
Pats pirmais acīmredzamais mīnuss - totāls aizsardzības trūkums. 

p.s. tie ārzemnieki gan mani fascinē  ::  ... "looks interesting". Kas ir "interesting"? Nekādas odziņas. Shēma copy/paste no tūkstošiem tādu pašu, kas klīst pa viņu forumiem.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai ir vērts taisīt tranzistoru kapsētu minētajai vajadzībai? Tas tāpat vairs nebūs oriģināls VEF-101. Vienkāršāk samest čipampu. Izvēle plaša, jo oriģinālā barošana tikai 22 V plecā. 
P.S. Pirms gadiem 40 šos _vefiņus_ forsēju - lampiņas tinumu nost, tā vietā ar caurvēršanas paņēmienu (neizjaucot trafu) pietinu (neatceros, cik vijumu) ar apmēram tikpat resnu vadu. Kādus 30 W tie mazie dzesētāji vēl ļāva izvilkt. Tagad tas _vefiņš_ tikai muzejam; lai atcerētos 70-o gadu skaņu.

----------


## Jurkins

Raksturīgi rietumzemju forumiem. Iemet kāds sen apkožļātu shēmu ar citiem elementu nomināliem. "Wow! It is very interesting!" ... un sākas.

----------


## flybackmaster

Originals vai ne drīz šavai ta butu gružu kastē.. 70to low brand pakaļdarinājums ar dīvainu preampu ??

----------


## Jurkins

Ja tā pa lielam... ar ko šī shēma atšķiras no VEF-101 shēmas?

----------


## osscar

Nu strāvas avoti salikti un izeja na kvazi  tipa ::   vefam šķiet limiteris bija izejnieku aizsardzībai cik atceros..

----------


## Jurkins

Strāvas avoti ir arī VEFā :: , tikai savādāki.

----------


## osscar

Tas gan ....rezistorā ir spēks..  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Un, ja rezistori ir divi un vēl kondensators klāt... tad ir pilna laime.

----------


## flybackmaster

Kā atjaunot VEF 101 izbalējušo priekšpaneli?

----------


## Didzis

Nez vai ir vērts mocīties ar paneļa restaurāciju. VEF101 tika gana dausz saražots un pat uzped nelietoti priekšējie paneļi. Man pāris šādi pastiprinātātāji ir kā donori. Jāapskataā, cik smuki paneļi. Ja Tev patiks, gan jau sarunāsim.

----------

